# Teeth



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

I wonder how much are teeth important for 'SHOW dogs' in Amerika's dog shows. For example if dog(let it be maltese) has not got all teeth like 6x5 or 6x4 etc or dog's teeth aren't straight(bad bite) can that dog get all evaluations at shows for breeding or dog must have exelent scissor bite?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are no official examinations for permission to breed a dog in the United States.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It really depends on the judge (and the breed standard) how much importance is placed on a dog's bite at a Dog Show. I would say that with Maltese, the bite is pretty important. But no dog is perfect and if the bite was just slightly off, but everything else was perfect, I _MIGHT_ still considering showing the dog.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would not show or breed a dog with a bad bite. Most judges don't like a bad bite.
I would say the judges that let it pass usually let it pass due to politics rather than the bite not bothering them.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

It's quite oddly that not ALL judges check teeth, I think teeth are important because it's heritable from parents to children. Now I understand why puppies with bad bite can be sold to United States. In my country dog must have perfect bite, good size, hair, back line, movenent for shows career. And malteses must have PRA -healthy(eyes analysis) and PL not more than 2/2(patella) for breeding. mother and father both patella can't be more than 2/2. 
e.g. mam 2/0 father 0/0 or 1/1 and 1/1 or 1/0 and 1/0. 
can't be like 0/2 and 0/2 or 2/2 and 1/0. Biggest number + other dog biggest number can't be more than 2.


----------



## Bensmith1 (Feb 15, 2012)

yes teeth are a very important its show a great looks.there are a lots of benefits .without teeth dog do not eat food and meat whatever.


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Hi Greta.

Your dog "Sniege" is very cute in the picture - does he possess American lines?

To answer your question - yes, teeth/bite are very important to a show dog, no doubt about this in the USA. However, a level bite is equally correct to a scissor bite in our standard, although most breeders will tell you they of course prefer a scissor bite - nevertheless it is equally correct.

Also, missing teeth, or complete dentition is not mentioned or stated as required in our standard. It is also true that no breeder wants missing teeth.

Our standard is emphasized around "Balance" overall the whole dog must be considered. I also would state to you that with the effort to dramatically pretty up heads over the last 10-15 years in USA, it is a fundamental reason, along with shortening backs, that many, many European top kennels seek out USA Lines. 

Why I am explaining this is because in the USA if you have a coarse dog, a Maltese that let's say lacks Breed Type overall - this will be very difficult to finish this dog, of course with the right Handler I suppose any dog is finishable, but from a Show Breeder's perspective, only the best should be kept to show and this of course must include Breed Type. This means you may have a dog with an off bite, or even a missing incisor, or two or a pre molar missing, and in your rings that may be not permissable, but then it may also be true that the coarser dogs you may see in your ring would not be as desired here to be kept for breeding/showing. Nobody, would want these faults, but again, the overall dog is taken into consideration as the reputable Show Breeder attempts to improve the dog with each subsequent breeding - and, as we all know there is no perfect dog.

I guess my question back to you is, if you have these questions about American dogs, perhaps you can share your opinion on why then so many Europeans (including Lithuania) seek dogs from the USA?

Hope this helps in terms of your question, and I look forward to your response on mine. Take care.

Heidi C. Sullivan
www.AriaMaltese.com


----------

